# Did I kill my fish before I got them?



## aimraj (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, okay. I think I made a bad mistake tonight I think. 

We were setting up an old tank of ours. Here is the background on it: It had some really bad algae growth in it (thanks to my brother-in-law who at one point went against our instructions and left the light on the whole time we were on vacation...). It was all over the tank and everything - it was bad and we never could get it stopped. 

Anyhow, fast forward to now, we have decided to set up the tank again. Everything that was in it - including gravel - has been removed. We scraped any of the algae off and got it all sparkling clean as much as we possibly could. So then I had the grand idea of while we're cycling the tank, readying it for fish, we would put some of the algae kill stuff in it just to kill off any remaining algae. 

But, I didn't thoroughly read all the directions on the stuff. AFTER I put it in the tank I read that it wasn't to go in a tank that wasn't set up for three months or more. Ugh..... Tonight was the first night!!! 

So, I know this stuff probably was a bad choice anyhow, but have I screwed up the tank? Do I have to drain it and start over? 

Its a 55 gallon by the way. We're going to be putting about 4 "fancy" goldfish in it once it is all set up and cycled.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

If its an algaecide I wouldn't worry about it all that much. You shouldn't need to use it though.

To control algae just keep lights on 12 hours a day max, 8-10 is usually good, and keep out of direct sunlight.

You will not want to add all 4 at one time, probably start with one. You could use stability or Bio-spira to help cycle the tank faster.

In regards for the chemical, do a 50% water change, and put some carbon in your filter, that will pull it out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the reason for the warning is that dead algae will cause ammonia. In a cycling tank, that can kill fish. Since you have no fish yet, no problem. Listen to clerk, but you should do a big water change before adding fish anyway.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

do regular 20-30% water changes, as clerk said add corbon into your filter andtry and keep the cycle as a normal cycle


----------



## aimraj (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'm glad I didn't completely ruin anything.


----------



## aimraj (Mar 31, 2005)

Clerk said:


> You will not want to add all 4 at one time, probably start with one. You could use stability or Bio-spira to help cycle the tank faster.


Just star with one fish? How long should I let the tank cycle before adding the one? How long before the others? 

Bio-spira? I added some of the liquid bacteria. I'm assuming that is the same thing as what you are talking about?


Also: We already had a 60gal Whisper filter for this tank so we just added a second 60gal whisper since I knew the goldfish would be dirty. Good idea?

Just want to make sure I get this thing started right!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You should cycle your tank completely before adding any fish, then add slowly. If the Whisper 60 that you already have was on an established tank then your cycle may be started already, but if there was not a source of ammonia then I would say its not started. You need a source of ammonia to feed the proper bacteria and all of that fun stuff.

You can do this fishless (which I recommend because its the safest for your fishies). If you can find pure ammonia, no colors no scents no additives at all, then use that (around here its impossible to find pure). You add enough ammonia to get your ammonia test to read 3-4ppm. You add enough daily to keep the number in that range. You should see nitrIte after about a week. Eventually your nitrIte will spike and nitrAte will show up. Make sure you are adding enough ammonia to keep your ammonia at 3-4ppm throughout this. When your nitrIte reaches 0 and your ammonia is back at 0 within 24 hours of putting it in, your tank is cycled. 

You can also use a large frozen shrimp prawn from the supermarket to do this. Put it in a pantyhose to contain the mess. Its the same process though 

If you added bacteria and it was not from BiroSpira or Stability you are probably not getting the right bacteria, this can slow your process so choose wisely grasshopper. Cycle has the wrong bacteria, or it did. I heard that they claim to have fixed this, but I would not count on that right now. If you do use BiroSpira then your tank is essentially cycled within 24 hours and you need to make sure you add fish or ammonia the next day or your money will be wasted. 

A cycle will take 4-6 weeks without a product like BiroSpira or the use of established media from another tank. If it happens quicker than that be wary!

You could add a fish each week once the tank is cycled, as long as there is not a mini cycle after adding the new fish. So you would want to test throughout and make sure your tank is keeping up with the bioload. The cycle is a pain in the butt, but well worth the positive health results you get with your fish  Patience is your best friend in this instance!

goodluck


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Good idea?


yes it is a good idea


----------

